# Samyang 24mm tilt and shift



## Aglet (Sep 3, 2012)

The rumor's been around seems like about a year or more now.

Hopefully there's some substance to it at Photokina

a bit more on it here:

http://photorumors.com/2012/09/02/first-image-of-the-upcoming-samyang-24mm-f3-5-tilt-shift-lens/

It'd sure be nice if they manage to hit close to the IQ level of Canon's v2 at half the price


----------



## moreorless (Sep 3, 2012)

Definately something I'm keeping a close eye on, looking at the pic it seems as if independant rotation of the tilt and shift might be possible as with the recent Canon's.


----------



## PVS (Oct 13, 2012)

should be available in Dec '12 or Jan '13 according to this store:
http://foto-klik.si/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=836&category_id=15&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=71&lang=sl


----------



## SwissBear (Oct 13, 2012)

I asked digitec.ch, and got the following answer....

Die Verfügbarkeit des Samyang Objektives ist noch in Abklärung. Eine Aufnahme in unser Sortiment wird zurzeit geprüft und gegebenenfalls in absehbarer Zeit erfolgen.

So... they might add it to their shop as soon as it is available (hopefully)


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 13, 2012)

I am very interested in this!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/09/07/samyang-24mm-f3-5-tilt-shift-lens
So far, just a prototype at Photokina. I'd sure wait for expert reviews of this one.


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 14, 2012)

A Samyang-authorised dealer in the UK is taking pre-orders at £999, though they stress that that the price has not yet been confirmed. Anyway, £999, if it proves to be right, equates to 59% of the Canon's UK street price. This would translate to $1,300, based on 59% of the TS-E's US street price of $2,200.

http://www.ukdigital.co.uk/samyang-t-s-24mm-f35-ed-as-umc-tilt-shift-lens-canon.html


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 14, 2012)

They announced the development a long time ago, so I'm hoping that its release is imminent. I'm also very curious about its pricing and quality vs the Canon. At $2k+, I haven't rushed out to buy the Canon lens. But if the Samyang is comparable at half the price, it might be next on my list.


----------



## Ew (Oct 23, 2012)

As many, I've been waiting to see reviews. UKdigital is taking pre-orders at 1000 pounds.

Along the way, I found the following from ARSAT. Read somewhere that this is a Ukrainian product. Does anyone know anything about it?

http://www.amazon.com/Arsat-Photex-Shift-Canon-Camera/dp/B0052NTWL8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350998788&sr=8-2&keywords=tilt+shift+lens+arsat


----------



## joshmurrah (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=3843

Looks like a very close clone of the Canon 24mm.

Filter size is 82mm.

Available in Canon, Nikon, Pentax and Sony A mounts.
Release Date: March 2013.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 27, 2012)

Exciting! Now if it's IQ is close to the Canon and it's priced around $1K or less, and we have a winner on our hands. If it's $600, it'd be really, really hard to resist buying it on the spot.


----------



## Aglet (Dec 28, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Exciting! Now if it's IQ is close to the Canon and it's priced around $1K or less, and we have a winner on our hands. If it's $600, it'd be really, really hard to resist buying it on the spot.



recent rumor price from russian site implies a price of a bit over $1000 on intro.
if if really performs, I'll be all over it even at intro price.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 28, 2012)

Aglet said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Exciting! Now if it's IQ is close to the Canon and it's priced around $1K or less, and we have a winner on our hands. If it's $600, it'd be really, really hard to resist buying it on the spot.
> ...



Around $1K is great if it performs, I'll just have to hold off a bit on buying it. Priorities you know  Why can't I just have enough money to buy every darn lens that I want? It's only going to be a few 10's of thousands of dollars. Come on, it isn't that much? Just one good lotto ticket would do.


----------

